# sprayer needed



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

perhaps not best place to ask, but does anyone know a decent sprayer, that doesnt cost the earth some f**ker put a scratch across me bonnet, tis gona need a respray, paint is a bugger to match, tis nocturno blu(vauxhall)
so will probs mean front end respray:wall:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

I've had good service from Godfrey's in Bridgend. What part of Wales are you in Andy?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

Huw said:


> I've had good service from Godfrey's in Bridgend. What part of Wales are you in Andy?


ebbw vale m8. so bridgend aint to bad really,


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

get some quotes andy mate , then ill see if my mate can beat it , he owns a bodyshop in swansea


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter richards said:


> get some quotes andy mate , then ill see if my mate can beat it , he owns a bodyshop in swansea


ok m8, so far only one quote and tbh the shop looked pants and he didnt seem right to me, but was quoted £250 for a front end


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

do you think it needs the front end doing , maybe get the dent done


----------



## PewteRS (May 28, 2007)

A good mate of mine has a bodyshop near Pontypool. Between him and his mate they have 40 years of experience at Ford.

He also restores Lotus Carlton's for the club.

Let me know if you want his details


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

are chips away anygood?


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter richards said:


> do you think it needs the front end doing , maybe get the dent done


yeah be great if can get the dent in rear quater and a few in bonnet at same time tbh.
u know anyone?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yes ill ask him for a quote , happy new year mate


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

What part of ebbw vale you from ?

Gareth


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

down in cwm, say ebbw vale as no one knows where cwm is, and who would want too,pmsl
:thumb:


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

Ah right im in Ebbw Vale if you ever need a Car Valeted .


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

GVS said:


> Ah right im in Ebbw Vale if you ever need a Car Valeted .


cheers, but i use peter richards, work is 2nd to none imo.:thumb:


----------



## GVS (Jan 26, 2007)

*.*

No Problem buddie :thumb: :thumb:


----------

